# I just don't believe it.......



## Amanda

Look what I got today!!!!!

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/famanda33/DSCF1538.jpg

I had no intentions of testing because I was going to phone up for our test results later, but walking round Asda, I saw that they had them on for only £4.95 for a pack of two. Sod it I thought. So, back home, I'm upstairs, peeing on the stick, when my parents walk in downstairs. "Be down in a minute" I shouted, then looked at the test, and to my complete surprise, there was a line in the window!!!!:happydance: I then had to go down and act normal!

I've phone the specialist at the hospital and she said she was waiting for my call as she had got my progesterone level test back this morning, and it was really high. Great thing is that I get a scan at 7 weeks as well - bonus!:happydance::happydance:

Worrying thing is though that my internal scan at CD14 showed 2 eggs waiting to be released... eeek!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

EDD????????

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I've been busting :trouble: I hate secrets lmao!!!!

SO SO pleased for you 

Congratulations again x x


----------



## maybebaby

YAY!!!!! I am SO SO SO happy for you Amanda!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AM&PM

Congrats!


----------



## Amanda

Wobbles said:


> EDD????????

Give me a bloody chance woman - it's not sunk in yet!!! :rofl:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/congratsmonkey.gif


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh wow Amanda brillinat news!


----------



## Munchkin

Wow Amanda! Congrats hun (maybe x 2??)


----------



## polo_princess

Awww thats fab news congrats!!


----------



## Tezzy

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HUGE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations!


----------



## Amanda

Wobbles said:


> EDD????????

27th March - 3 weeks before Kayleigh's 16th Birthday!! :shock:

Poor kids going to have a screaming baby in the house as she's doing her GCSE's! Oops.:blush:


----------



## Wobbles

Amanda said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> EDD????????
> 
> Give me a bloody chance woman - it's not sunk in yet!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

No :hissy:

:rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Amanda said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> EDD????????
> 
> 27th March - 3 weeks before Kayleigh's 16th Birthday!! :shock:
> 
> Poor kids going to have a screaming baby in the house as she's doing her GCSE's! Oops.:blush:Click to expand...

Oh you did it haha

I'm 25th both likely to change!!

The fights on - I was near 3 weeks early with moo haha
:muaha:


----------



## Jo

I bloody well knew it!!! :happydance: :happydance:
https://aolsearch.aol.co.uk/aol/redir?src=image&clickedItemURN=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.comments.zingerbugimages.com%2Fcongratulations%2FCongratulations_navy_gold_glitter.gif&moduleId=image_details.jsp.M&clickedItemDescription=Image Details


----------



## Newbie77

https://i315.photobucket.com/albums/ll459/newbie77_bucket/congratulations.gif

xxx.


----------



## NickyT75

Aw thats great news! congratulations Amanda hun xx


----------



## miel

Congratulations Amanda !
Now go play with wobbles in the first semester !!!


----------



## Amanda

Wobbles said:


> I'm 25th both likely to change!!
> 
> The fights on - I was near 3 weeks early with moo haha
> :muaha:

Well, I'll probably end up with my acute SPD again:dohh:, which'll mean a c section at 39 weeks. Unless it's more than one, then God only knows! :rofl:

Race ya!


----------



## Sambatiki

FAB NEWS!!! CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## Nicnac

Big Congrats Amanda

:hug:


----------



## tansey

Big congrats! xx


----------



## Beltane

Woo hoo!! Congrats!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## ~KACI~

Have a fun 9 months- well sort of!,congrats x x


----------



## Belle

:yipee:
great news!xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Yay! Big congratulations hun!
xx


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: Congrats again!!!!!!!! Gave you a congrats in your 1st tri post too :)

:haha: Maybe Twins :haha: That would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## mBLACK

Fabulous news! A happy and healthy 9 months to you, love.:D


----------



## Samo

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

So pleased for u xXx


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh Wow! Triplets perhaps? I've just read your journal and wish you the best of luck and loads of sticky :dust:

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## mummymadness

Wow well done , Look how strong that line is too . Congrats :) . x


----------



## babezone

congrats hun x x x x


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Helen

OMG! How fantastic. I'm sooo thrilled for you both.

Two eggs....two eggs....two eggs.... hee hee :mrgreen:


----------



## Amanda

Helen said:


> OMG! How fantastic. I'm sooo thrilled for you both.
> 
> Two eggs....two eggs....two eggs.... hee hee :mrgreen:

I know! At least I've only got to wait 3 weeks until I know, thankfully. Bit scared now! Bit mega excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Huge congrats hun you must be thrilled - if you've gotten over the shock yet!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mamafy

:happydance::wohoo::yipee:

Many congrats hun, have to say that is a very very dark 2nd line....extra hormones??:happydance:


----------



## trishk

congratulations!!!


----------



## babezone

congrats x x x


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

<3 congrats sweetheart xXx


----------



## maddiwatts19

Congratulations hun!! :D:D
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
xx


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## TT's

Excellent!!! and a possibility of twins! I love it :happydance: :happydance: 

It's great that you got your BFP, just when you least expected it too!

xxx :hugs:


----------



## HAYS

OMG how did i miss this post, AMAZING news chick,soo happy for you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hypnorm

OMG Congratulations!!! Told you there was something in the water during the last couple of months!!


----------



## sophie

:wohoo:congrats amanda im over the moon for u.
xx


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## haustoria

congrats!


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## maz

Congratulations hun. Would you like a double bundle of joy?

xx


----------



## Caroline

:happydance: Congratulations Amanda, really happy for you.


----------



## lillysmum

congratulations!!!


----------



## NeyNey

I wanted to sneak in here and tell you how happy I am for you sweetheart.

:hugs: and more :hugs:


----------



## Carley

https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/wohoo.gif congratulations!


----------



## FJL

Holy cow!!! Congrats Amanda, you've waited quite long enough for this!!!
Wishing you a H&H 9 months (well, 8 months now :D)


----------



## mrscookie

wooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! congrats! :D
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amanda

NeyNey said:


> I wanted to sneak in here and tell you how happy I am for you sweetheart.
> 
> :hugs: and more :hugs:

Thanks NeyNey, that means so much to me.:hugs:


----------



## biteable

congrats hun,wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths xx


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations on getting your BFP x


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## lauren-kate

Huge congratulations! :) x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Amanda!

I am so thrilled for you, you must be so excited. Twins possibly? 

xxx


----------



## jacobs mummy

already e-mailed you to say congrats - but i can't resist saying it again! :happydance:CONGRATULATIONS... :happydance:

:hug:
and thanks for letting me in on this site!
h x


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg182/LazerFlash/congratulations_blue_rainbow.gif


----------



## honey08

how exciting!!! congraulations :)


----------



## JASMAK

congrats


----------



## Chris77

Amanda said:


> Look what I got today!!!!!
> 
> https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/famanda33/DSCF1538.jpg
> 
> I had no intentions of testing because I was going to phone up for our test results later, but walking round Asda, I saw that they had them on for only £4.95 for a pack of two. Sod it I thought. So, back home, I'm upstairs, peeing on the stick, when my parents walk in downstairs. "Be down in a minute" I shouted, then looked at the test, and to my complete surprise, there was a line in the window!!!!:happydance: I then had to go down and act normal!
> 
> I've phone the specialist at the hospital and she said she was waiting for my call as she had got my progesterone level test back this morning, and it was really high. Great thing is that I get a scan at 7 weeks as well - bonus!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Worrying thing is though that my internal scan at CD14 showed 2 eggs waiting to be released... eeek!!!! :rofl:

CONGRATULATIONS!! 2 eggs waiting to be released?!?! Oh my!! :rofl: Best wishes for a healthy & happy 9.


----------



## bambikate

OMG congrats so happy for you hun x x


----------



## Carley

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun, that's fantastic news.


----------

